# For sale 17 acre farm in puerto rico



## greenbean (Oct 8, 2005)

I hear Puerto Rico is going broke, but I don't see it. I see it as a retiree paradise. Real estate is great here. My wife and I are on social security and bought 2 houses in here the mountains. Amazing deals. It is the United States. 

The farm I am selling is on you tube at https://youtu.be/hkT7qzVPa0s its a totally private 17 acres in the mountains above Mayaguez. 

Full service city. New Va Clinic, and all the US stores going strong. Sears, Walmart Kmart home depot burger king Krispy Kreme, Big shopping ..Mall you name it. Not to mention the beaches that cater to Americanos.

The farm has a 2bbr cabin on it and a nice storage shed, all utilities, with mature avocado trees, oranges, plantains, papayas, Beautiful mature flowers.

I'm selling because we are moving into a bigger house for my elderly mother to come live here

asking a negotiable 140K

email at [email protected]
or call me at 571-230-8267 Mery


----------

